# Phrag. Saint Ouen flavum



## Drorchid (Aug 29, 2006)

For those of you who had not seen pictures of our flavum colored Saint Ouen's (made with besseae flavum 'Taiyo' AM/AOS (4N) ) I posted some more pictures. This was a very variable cross as you can see from the pictures. The colors ranged from pure yellow, to yellow with peach, to peach to pink. My favorite ones where the yellow ones with a little peach in the center. One of the seedlings from this cross got an AM!




























Let me know which one you like the best.

Robert


----------



## lienluu (Aug 29, 2006)

I looooove this cross! I bought a number of them. Here is one of the ones I got:


----------



## lienluu (Aug 29, 2006)

I love that second one you posted, it's stunning! I think this has got to be my absolute favourite Phrag. cross.


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2006)

I am with Lien - particularly like the second, and the last I think is very interesting. Mine is finally in sheath again. Unfortunately, the plant has struggled a little, but I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## Sue (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't care for the form of the second one, but if it was mine, I'd still keep it around. The picotee on the third is stunning . . . but uneven. Maybe it'll stabilize in subsequent bloomings? I think overall my favourite is the first – very full, round, well balanced flower, with an interesting blush to it.

----------

Edit: I just looked at the pics on the website.

The first one there – the white-yellow one – is my new favourite! Great cross, BTW! I love the form of St. Ouen, and the colours you're getting here are terrific.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with Lien and Heather the second is my favorite, but the first one is very nice, also. The third is also interesting in a quirky way, with the strong contrast between the yellow and red. It kind of reminds me of when my kids were two and three and they got hold of mom's red lipstick.:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't make up my mind. May I have them all, please???


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 29, 2006)

Fantastic series of pictures!

thanks


----------



## couscous74 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wonderful colors, Robert!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice!! I'll take Lien's :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> very ice!! I'll take Lien's :rollhappy:



I'll take Bert!


----------



## Gideon (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice, great to see so many variations :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2006)

*New to forum*

Hi Doc, I cant wait for mine to bloom. I blasted the bud on the one I just got from Orchids Ltd. hopefully the plant will do another soon. E.


----------

